# Young people warned over job ads for working holidays in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Young people in the UK considering going to Australia on a working holiday visa are being warned that jobs are being advertised that may not be suitable for the programme. Last month job adverts began appearing on British jobseeker website for transport operators to work in Australia's mining sector described as being 'ideally suited to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Young people warned over job ads for working holidays in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

